# Renzo seminor



## JDenz (Oct 4, 2004)

I went to the Renzo seminor Saturday in Hamburg.  It was pretty cool.  It was kinda cramped there but it was cool meeting Renzo he was pretty cool and treated everyone nice.  It was a little shorter then advertised since Renzo came late and left a little early but he did go over some pretty good stuff.  All and all it was worth the 50 dollars and a good time.


----------



## MJS (Oct 4, 2004)

Sounds like a great time!  What did he cover?

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Oct 4, 2004)

a really good set up for a key lock from side control, a good arm bar if the guy pushes into you to try and get the leg back in for a butterfly or just a regular guard,  The nastiest kneelock I have ever seen or felt from the same position, a great choke for fat people you can barly hold in the guard, a crappy step over to mount from side control I really didn't like, and something else that I can't remember because I was still working on applying the knee bar right.


----------



## MJS (Oct 5, 2004)

Cool!!  Thanks for the update!

Mike


----------



## ace (Oct 5, 2004)

Jdenz also got him self a cool new 2 hand
Choke That had me scrambbling hard to get out of (I did)

Had it been a Peggbrother Jdenz U would have got the Tapp.

I would Like to See the Kneebar Next Time We
Roll.


----------

